# SMTP Forwarding Service?



## nickluebbering (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a small business and I am operating an email server from my home. I have Cox for my ISP (the residential package), and they block port 25 inbound and outbound. I have been using MxGuardDog for my SMTP forwarding but I have experienced major problems with email, such as mail not being delivered at all, or mail being delivered extremely delayed. Does anyone know of a free, or very cheap, service that would forward mail to my servers on port 2525? If so, please recommend it to me as we must have a functioning inbound server.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Use the SMTP submission port 587, unless Cox blocks that as well.


----------

